# Toddler Avocado recipes?



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Looking for some ways to make avocados appetizing again to my baby boy, who used to like them when I started him on solids, but now will not have anything to do with green foods.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Make guacamole? My kids will eat avocadoes in guacamole, but not alone.


----------



## clogmama (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't have a recipe, but I would just continue to offer as a side to a meal, and let him choose if he would like to eat it or not. Kids go through phases with food and unless it's something they really despise (mushrooms in my son's case) it will be accepted again.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

My DD loves guacamole - especially if I give her a bit of a corn chip (organic blue corn, our favorite). I just give her tiny tiny bits of the actual chip and load it up with the guac







Sometimes we use olive oil crackers instead.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Mash it up with a little salt, pepper and garlic powder, spread on toast, top with cheese, toast a little more to melt cheese...YUM!!! Also great for mamas!


----------



## italiancookies (Jul 9, 2005)

I mash it up with a banana


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

rio grande rice and beans

3 cups cooked rice
1 avacado
1 can kidney beans (drained)
2 T lime juice

slice or mash avacado mix with other ing. and warm

Both of my food eating kids love this!

mama to "peanut" 9, "little dude" 2, and "rosey" 5 weeks!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

How about as something sweet?

How about putting in a smoothie? The Vietnamese noodle restaurants around here all offer these really yummy avocado smoothies.

You can also make ice cream with avocados... there's a really highly rated recipe for avocado ice cream on the foodnetwork.com website.

You can use mashed avocado in quick bread and muffin recipes too.


----------

